# Umwandlung 3D-MKV red/cyan nach SideBySide oder OverAndUnder



## LookAndSee (13. Februar 2011)

Ich habe die Pirranhas aus ca. 1980 als 3D-mkv in rot-grün-3D und möchte die für unseren Samsung 46UE7700 mit Shutterbrillen nach SBS-3D konvertieren. Kennt jemand eine Anleitung oder Freeware dafür?

Danke im Voraus


----------

